# AOH class



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would stick to the 6-9 puppy class. The judge knows it is a puppy and they do not expect it to show perfectly.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Do not enter more than one conformation class per show. Junior Showmanship is not conformation so you can enter both the same day.
So long as your dog is under 18 months, it is best to put him in his age-specific class (6-9, 9-12, 12-18). 
It is at 18 months where you have to make a decision on the best way to proceed. MOST dogs are not mature enough to compete with the adults in Open class and earn points at 18+ months. The options other than Open at that point are AmBred or AOH. Both are good practice but in reality you're unlikely to earn points from either of those class. Many people opt to stop showing after their dog is 18 months until they are more fully mature.
Bottom line, stay in puppy class! LOL Best of luck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A little known fact....if you are entered in more than one regular class, you have to win BOTH to go on....


----------

